# Color Combinations - Egg Patterns



## goemado (Feb 5, 2005)

So it's snowing and the wood stove is blazing, perfect quality vice time opportunity. I've tied dozens of combination McFly Foam egg patterns this weekend (clowns, etc.) - now I'm out of new, effective, ideas.

Looking for advice on what color combinations have worked the best for winter steelhead and salmon. I've got about every color foam that is out there. In addition to possbile combinations, also curious about solid colors (no spots or clown patterns). Any favorites?

Appreciate the advice.


----------



## BeanOFish (Jul 28, 2003)

January with a cerise dot (great winter pattern) 
McRoe with a Cerise dot 
White with an orange, mcroe, and cerise dot 
Cheese with an orange, chartruese and cerise dot 
Champagne with a chartruese dot, 
Chartruese and orange half and half. 

None of these are too creative, but all have produced during winter.


----------



## Bull Market (Mar 12, 2005)

Keep it simple. Oregon cheese with a red blood spot.


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

Early Girl with Egg Veil
McCheese with Apricot Supreme Veil
Chartreuse with Baby Pink Veil
All a man ever needs.


----------



## DHise (Jun 2, 2008)

Niagara Gold and Sockeye Orange Nuke Egg using Glo Bug Yarn


----------



## Huron River Dan (Apr 16, 2001)

A baby blue egg on a size 12 or 14 EC Style 42... I was reading an article a while ago on egg selection that a fellow did his masters on. For solid eggs the best all round color was the blue; for two tone eggs Steelers colors got the nod, that's Black and Yellow if you're not up on NFL uniform colors. I will tie some and put them to the test.

Dan


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

Huron River Dan said:


> A baby blue egg on a size 12 or 14 EC Style 42... I was reading an article a while ago on egg selection that a fellow did his masters on. For solid eggs the best all round color was the blue; for two tone eggs Steelers colors got the nod, that's Black and Yellow if you're not up on NFL uniform colors. I will tie some and put them to the test.
> 
> Dan


Blue is supposed to be the best seen color in a steelhead's spectrum.

Charlie Meck talked about the Yellow/Black study at the MFFC show last year. I think they did it for the home team!
Actually they tested in excess of 1000 color combos!


----------



## MT406 (Nov 18, 2007)

save yourself the time and catch WAY more fish. Run The Bead. chartruese, apricot and natural. if you have to make it fancy, put a blood dot on it.


----------



## Huron River Dan (Apr 16, 2001)

But I don't think it is legal everywhere...Flies Only on the PM?....

Dan


----------



## nomadanglers (Nov 2, 2008)

Go to colors...GOLDEN, McCheese and the new Appricot.


----------



## Spey (Jul 27, 2004)

For me the wake up on yarn colors came fishing in crowds at 6th St in Grand Rapids. Over time I saw that color matters enough that having the right color made the difference between catching and watching.

So based on the idea that color does matter I almost always fish eggs with at least two colors, usually using a different color top and bottom. Reliable combos include golden/early girl, either of those with cheese, and combinations with chartreuse in off-color water. Washed out colors are more appropriate as the water cools and clears into winter.

From experience and science, the light blue is visible to fish in low light conditions without being fluorescent. Sometimes it catches when nothing else does.

Nuke eggs are a good style as are estaz/yarn eggs.


----------



## steelie (Sep 20, 2000)

Good Day,

Some good responses thus far. Before my shoulders were blown out... I prefered softer tones like peach and even tan as the color of the eggs in the gravel changes a bit as time goes on. I din't like to be too "orange". And, somewhat suprisied that no one has mentioned soft tones of or light blue eggs. Not sure why, but sometimes they were "the" egg pattern of the day. 

Steelie


----------



## MT406 (Nov 18, 2007)

Huron River Dan said:


> But I don't think it is legal everywhere...Flies Only on the PM?....
> 
> Dan


Not trying to start an argument, but who is the determining police to say that yarn on a hook is a fly but a bead on a hook isnt, especially when neither are representing any sort of fly. 

anyway, where legal, a bead will outfish any egg pattern 10 to 1 easily.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

MT406 said:


> Not trying to start an argument, but who is the determining police to say that yarn on a hook is a fly but a bead on a hook isnt, especially when neither are representing any sort of fly.
> 
> anyway, where legal, a bead will outfish any egg pattern 10 to 1 easily.


Because anything made of plastic/rubber that mimics a natural bait is against the law on Flies Only waters


----------



## DHise (Jun 2, 2008)

Good point but troutbeads do catch fish. If plastics are the problem we cant use sili skin, mcflyfoam, egg yarn, otter eggs, EP fibers, flashabou, krystal flash, antron, angel hair, mcflylon, lite brite, and the list goes on. Tying would then be boring.


----------



## 1siena (Apr 15, 2007)

Trout Beads. I ordered some becuase I wanted to see what they are about. I havn't used them yet. I am planning on using them on non fly-only water.

I have heard about people using the bead to tie a nuke egg or they are getting around "legal issue" by using a small nymph as your hook a couple of inches under the bead. Is this legal?

Don't mean to Hi-jack the thread, the last couple of post just go me wondering.


----------



## steelie (Sep 20, 2000)

Good Day,

1siena, I don't think a CO would like that. Best to play it safe.

Steelie


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

DHise said:


> If plastics are the problem we cant use sili skin, mcflyfoam, egg yarn, otter eggs, EP fibers, flashabou, krystal flash, antron, angel hair, mcflylon, lite brite, and the list goes on.


Not really, because all of the above materials in themselves do not imitate a natural bait. They must be "crafted", not just impaled on a hook, like a bead, rubber egg, rubber nymph, minnow, worm, ect. Not quite sure about "otter eggs". Never seen one. Didn't know otters lay eggs...LOL


----------



## DHise (Jun 2, 2008)

what if you put one on a hook and tie around it (veil, collar, tail, etc.)?


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

DHise said:


> what if you put one on a hook and tie around it (veil, collar, tail, etc.)?


Probably a great question for the law section.
There are threads upon threads on the net right now regarding bead fishing/rigging legality.

When you step in to these gray zones on the river, I feel it largely comes down to your actions, and the mood of the CO. Not an area I would want to go.


----------

